# How to sell more hay?



## gaboy (Apr 12, 2013)

My uncle and I are farming roughly 300 irrigated acres of fescue and bermuda hay. For the last 10 years we have sold feed quality hay here and there, but what didn't sell for feed we sold to one customer for mulch.

Due to the economy, that mulching customer is scaling back substantially this year. Now I need to figure out how to sell more of our hay for feed and rely less on the mulch buyer. We always spray at least 2x per year so weeds are not a problem, Johnson grass is beginning to be an issue but so far we have it under control.

Any one have any ideas how to move more cow/ horse feed quality hay in the south east?

When the weather works like we need, we have the capability of producing roughly 40k small 2 string 50-60lb square bales. I figure I may be a bit behind in pursuing something, but we just learned about our main customer scaling back last week. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Need a location to give specifics.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gaboy (Apr 12, 2013)

We are located about 40 miles north of Atlanta in the Cumming/ Dawsonville area.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

There are a couple of factors we deal with in the South East that are unique to our region.
We have a long growing season and a short feeding season. There also seems to be fewer small time horse or cattle operations than in years past. I know the local demand for hay has declined around here.
Then add the hobby baler guy who thinks he is making money selling rounds at $60 a ton and squares for $2.00.

I have to believe that with the size of your operation that there has to be a market for your hay. That may be shipping to other areas through a broker. If I ever went back to small bales or selling to the public that would be my route. I would find an established hay broker, send a sample of my hay and try my best to establish and honest working relationship with them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

GAboy.... You are right on the fringe area of being able to grow orchard grass. I believe you would be able to because of your irrigation. I would suggest to try and plant a 10 acre test plot this fall as this would diversify your varieties of forage that you offer and I am sure would expose you to more and different customers. I also would recommend that you plant 20 acres or so of Tiffany Teff soon as it is excellent horse feed and again would help you to diversify your offerings. Teff is a annual but with your location you should get 4 cuttings and Teff really seems to be a hot commodity now.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Everyone has given you good advice. A broker I would recomend is Mary Ann @ 715-383-2430. I know them and have been well treated by them. Another thing I would recommend is searching out hay auctions and be willing to ship a distance to better markets. Spending $50/t Shipping may get you much better returns and a better idea of what your hay is really worth. It may give you abetter idea of what to produce. Livestock is usually a sure thing anytime you have cheap feed to market. 
Mel


----------



## AmericanWestern (Apr 16, 2013)

I do a good amount of business in buying excess hay bales in bulk and shipping them to those we work with in places like Texas where drought is an iddue in some places or like Wisconsin where the growing season is shorter especially with this longer winter that we've had. We usually only buy round bales that weight around 700-1200 lbs and ship about 38 of those per semi load. If you have the ability to do large round bales at that sort of quantity, we might bery well be interested in buying everything that you can produce due to shortages in other states. I do have some contacts with some auctions, which would be a good choice for you as well, but unfortunately, none in the southeast. If you're interested or have any other questions, feel free to let me know. Good luck to you!


----------



## nevadam (Jan 9, 2010)

I produce and broker hay in pennsylvania and I market most of my hay direct to the horse customer or feed stores from New Jersey to Virginia. About 10 years ago I went to a farm that was having a "hay day" with all sorts of production methods and hay presses displayed and the owner was a member of the National Hay Association so I figuered I would join. Its not too expensive and the list of people buying and selling hay is pretty large and any that I have dealt with are really good to work with...ie-they pay. After a couple of years I decided to go to the annual convention and now I go to every one. I have also picked up some customers from time to time on craigslist but it is cash and carry only otherwise you are sure to get burned!


----------

